# H: FOW Germans W:Papal [IRL]



## daniello_s (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey,

I have for sale full German mech/panzer army - almost everything painted/based with decals on:

- 5x Panter (from PSC)
- 6x Stug with foliage (from BF and PSC)
- 11x Sdkfz 251/D (10 painted, one primed)
- 2 infantry platoon (faust command+6 teams) + 2x cmd/faust + schreck + 6x flamer team (flamers are mix of PSC and Peter Pig) + 8x faust team) - infantry is from PSC
- 3x NW41 + command + observer + kubelwagen
- Stuka with bomb (Zvezda)
- 3x Luchs from Zvezda - painting started
- 1 Truck from Zvezda (for pioneers, primed).

Asking price for ready to play - £100 posted to Europe.

I'm based in Ireland.

Some pics form battles:
http://s5.postimg.org/ise7s9cef/koniec2.jpg
http://s5.postimg.org/46i56w9af/koniec2.jpg
http://s5.postimg.org/9vpnj3hmv/czolgi081112.jpg
http://s5.postimg.org/pp0oahxqf/start.jpg

thanks


----------



## daniello_s (Aug 3, 2009)

Still up for grab - will consider every offer!


----------

